# computer wont spit out cds



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a new computer with a disc drive that has no buttons just a slot and when you want to eject you use the computer controls to do so....trouble is sometimes it wont spit it out...anyone else have this problem and if so what do you do?


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi EBW this may or may not work

ON your desktop double click on 'computer' or 'my computer'  then right click on the icon for the disc drive and select eject. Mine has a button but this also works for mine.

Hope this works hun

Kay


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi thanks tried that too...

Seems to eventually spit it out but have to wait 1/2 hour and try numerous tricks!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

Have you tried dragging the CD icon into the wastebasket/dustbin, and in an emergency you should have a fail safe eject which it the teeny tiny hole somewhere on the drawer, you push a paperclip into it and the draw spits out.... 

R
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks

Ill try the first thing....next time.

However the slot is just a slot rather than a drawer...nowhere for any paperclip to go....


----------

